# Sterling Silver AA or AAA collection Anyone?



## Redi4CandlePower (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone has a collection of sterling silver AA or AAA flashlights.

thank you


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I can recall Orb is the only company that has done some lights in Silver. When they were first discussing building the Orb Raw I suggested that such a light would be nice in Silver and they later produced some. I don't recall if these were all in nickel silver but I think some were done in sterling silver. However none of these were AA or AAA - they were all CR2 or smaller li-ion cells. I think it would be nice to see more lights done in Silver.


----------



## Redi4CandlePower (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you for the response.
The Orb lights are amazing
a little out of my price range
but they do have one in silver.

http://www.lummi.co.uk/silver.php

thanks again


----------



## Redi4CandlePower (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you know if Orb has a USA vendor
or must one order from the UK?

Thanks


----------



## Richwouldnt (May 18, 2014)

Thought that I would revive this one.

It looks like Lumini and the Orb is gone as the above link is dead and a cursory web search did not turn up any other silver LED flashlights. Does anyone know of any current source for sterling silver lights or are we stuck with Stainless steel and Ti as alternatives for the ubiquitous aluminum lights? I guess there are also some brass and copper custom lights out there too.


----------



## electromage (May 19, 2014)

Richwouldnt said:


> Thought that I would revive this one.
> 
> It looks like Lumini and the Orb is gone as the above link is dead and a cursory web search did not turn up any other silver LED flashlights. Does anyone know of any current source for sterling silver lights or are we stuck with Stainless steel and Ti as alternatives for the ubiquitous aluminum lights? I guess there are also some brass and copper custom lights out there too.



Yes, Lummi is gone, he started selling lights he couldn't deliver and destroyed his reputation. If you're looking for a sterling silver light you're probably open to spending a bit of money on it. PhotonFanatic has some experience with small batches of lights from exotic metals. I don't know what the status of this is, but if you PM him you might be able to get a quote.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 19, 2014)

My wife has a beautiful sterling silver Killer, a single AAA light by PhotonFanatic.

Bill


----------



## Backpacker Light (May 20, 2014)

I was disappointed. I thought this thread was about some really old vintage silver plated flashlights.

Over a hundred years ago, can you imagine, these are for real....

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Eve...Silver-Plated-Vest-Pocket-Light-MIB-2AAA-1913


----------



## StarHalo (May 20, 2014)

Backpacker, classy stuff; whoever owns it should shine it though, best to see it as it was..

And in theory any light could be plated silver, there's gotta be a silver Mag out there somewhere..


----------



## Norm (Aug 8, 2014)

Bullzeyebill said:


> My wife has a beautiful sterling silver Killer, a single AAA light by PhotonFanatic.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 8, 2014)

Darn Norm, I'm just not good with pics. Patty has the good camera. Maybe I can talk her into getting a pic up here on CPF.

Bill


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 13, 2014)

TnC is contemplating a Silver run.


----------

